# Way too many nuggets



## cmayna (Oct 14, 2012)

Yesterday smoked 12# of freshly caught Salmon filets,  but today I did 192 salmon nuggets.  What a treat these will be.

Meanwhile the wife is coming home with anothet 12# salmon she just caught.  Good god woman....enough already!
















TapaYakin' from my iPhone


----------



## more ice (Oct 14, 2012)

Super cool idea ...whats in the tub with it?


----------



## linguica (Oct 14, 2012)

[h1]Way too many nuggets.........Not a problem, I'm in Daly City, CA and will bring beer and sour dough French.[/h1]


----------



## cmayna (Oct 14, 2012)

More Ice.....very simple  Dk brown Sugar, non iodized salt, garlic and Yoshida sauce. Brined for 7 hours.

Linguica....Daly City?  You're more than welcomed as long as you leave your typical overcast weather at home.......LOL


----------



## thoseguys26 (Oct 16, 2012)

Would you share a recipe. I've smoked a lot of fish but never have tried the nug's. Sounds like a good thing being they all have the sweet smokey crispy outer layer. Cool!


----------



## boykjo (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice..........................Not a big fan of salmon but I would eat those.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## dls1 (Oct 16, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Would you share a recipe. I've smoked a lot of fish but never have tried the nug's. Sounds like a good thing being they all have the sweet smokey crispy outer layer. Cool!


X2


----------



## cmayna (Oct 16, 2012)

Below is a link to the original recipe, but what I did was:

* 4/1 ratio of  dark brown sugar / non iodized salt

* Lots of fresh crushed garlic

Mixed the above dry brine with the fish.  Topped it with a cup of Yoshida's sauce.  Mixed it all up again and threw it in the refridgerator for 7 hours, stirring the batch every couple hours.

http://www.theblackpeppercorn.com/2012/09/smoked-salmon-nuggets/


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 16, 2012)

Man those sure look good!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2012)

Those look great I will have to try them, They would go great with smoked cheese


----------



## stevecylka (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad you worked out the recipe! Those look good and you can never have too many nuggets!!


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks good!  I may have to try that with some shark.

   Mike


----------



## thoseguys26 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sweet. I will have to stop at Cosco and pick up some Yoshida's sauce that everyone keeps raving about. Thanks for the link!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh and cudo's to member stevecylka for submitting the original salmon nugget post, which encouraged me to try it.   Heck, I just might do some more this weekend.


----------



## meatinc (Oct 17, 2012)

New keyboard needed!  Mine is soaked with drool!


----------



## roller (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks great.Love to catch those salmon...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like you will be in nugget heaven for quite a while


----------



## cmayna (Oct 17, 2012)

Not really, for what I have given away, I will probably be smokin' some more this coming weekend.


----------



## fife (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 18, 2012)

yeah,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Been too long since I had fresh Salmon , like when I was 18 and went with a friend to Alaska.

Lucky to have an Outdoorsey Lady like that , mine don't even like fish, at all.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I still do Catfish when the Son takes me fishing...what a turn around, that used to be MY job
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and...


----------



## cmayna (Oct 14, 2012)

Yesterday smoked 12# of freshly caught Salmon filets,  but today I did 192 salmon nuggets.  What a treat these will be.

Meanwhile the wife is coming home with anothet 12# salmon she just caught.  Good god woman....enough already!
















TapaYakin' from my iPhone


----------



## more ice (Oct 14, 2012)

Super cool idea ...whats in the tub with it?


----------



## linguica (Oct 14, 2012)

[h1]Way too many nuggets.........Not a problem, I'm in Daly City, CA and will bring beer and sour dough French.[/h1]


----------



## cmayna (Oct 14, 2012)

More Ice.....very simple  Dk brown Sugar, non iodized salt, garlic and Yoshida sauce. Brined for 7 hours.

Linguica....Daly City?  You're more than welcomed as long as you leave your typical overcast weather at home.......LOL


----------



## thoseguys26 (Oct 16, 2012)

Would you share a recipe. I've smoked a lot of fish but never have tried the nug's. Sounds like a good thing being they all have the sweet smokey crispy outer layer. Cool!


----------



## boykjo (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice..........................Not a big fan of salmon but I would eat those.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## dls1 (Oct 16, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Would you share a recipe. I've smoked a lot of fish but never have tried the nug's. Sounds like a good thing being they all have the sweet smokey crispy outer layer. Cool!


X2


----------



## cmayna (Oct 16, 2012)

Below is a link to the original recipe, but what I did was:

* 4/1 ratio of  dark brown sugar / non iodized salt

* Lots of fresh crushed garlic

Mixed the above dry brine with the fish.  Topped it with a cup of Yoshida's sauce.  Mixed it all up again and threw it in the refridgerator for 7 hours, stirring the batch every couple hours.

http://www.theblackpeppercorn.com/2012/09/smoked-salmon-nuggets/


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 16, 2012)

Man those sure look good!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2012)

Those look great I will have to try them, They would go great with smoked cheese


----------



## stevecylka (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad you worked out the recipe! Those look good and you can never have too many nuggets!!


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks good!  I may have to try that with some shark.

   Mike


----------



## thoseguys26 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sweet. I will have to stop at Cosco and pick up some Yoshida's sauce that everyone keeps raving about. Thanks for the link!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh and cudo's to member stevecylka for submitting the original salmon nugget post, which encouraged me to try it.   Heck, I just might do some more this weekend.


----------



## meatinc (Oct 17, 2012)

New keyboard needed!  Mine is soaked with drool!


----------



## roller (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks great.Love to catch those salmon...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like you will be in nugget heaven for quite a while


----------



## cmayna (Oct 17, 2012)

Not really, for what I have given away, I will probably be smokin' some more this coming weekend.


----------



## fife (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 18, 2012)

yeah,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Been too long since I had fresh Salmon , like when I was 18 and went with a friend to Alaska.

Lucky to have an Outdoorsey Lady like that , mine don't even like fish, at all.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I still do Catfish when the Son takes me fishing...what a turn around, that used to be MY job
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and...


----------

